# Site for objective test of c knowledge



## manubatham20 (Jan 30, 2008)

Is there any site where i can test my c knowledge. Or any program which includes multiple test to test you C knowledge. I want to cons. on minute things. Really need it.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 7, 2008)

Get a book by Kanetkar -"Test ur C". Its really good.


----------



## manubatham20 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have it already. Thanks


----------

